# Page size



## sbkp (Jul 23, 2010)

I thought I remembered a thread about this here, but couldn't find it. Apologies for the possible duplication:

I'm preparing sheet music (full score + parts) for a piece to be performed in Europe. Would it be classy of me to provide these in European page sizes? And if so, what are those sizes?

This is a full orchestra piece. In the US I'd use 11x17" for the conductor and 9x12 or 10x13 for parts. What say you Euro-folkses?

*Side note: I read about European paper-sizes last night, and WOW you guys are so insanely rational! Next thing you know you'll make a measurement system all based on powers of 10 or something nutty like that!
=o


----------



## DouglasGibsonComposer (Jul 23, 2010)

A3 for the conductor score and B4 for the parts. B4 can be a custom job. (A3 that is cut down to size). A4 is used as well for parts. B4 work better for orchestral music as players share stands. I also use 120 GSM weight. The U.S version is 32lb paper.
However this will mean it will cost more to ship, but it looks much better and less likely to fall off the stand.


----------



## Pietro (Jul 25, 2010)

I think A4 for parts and A3 for the conductor is ok in most cases.

B4 sounds like a good idea, too.

Mind one thing. Taping the A3 full score is a better idea, than binding. Binding makes noise while changing pages. 

You should think about it too, while prepairing parts for the orchestra.

- Piotr


----------



## sbkp (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm not sure what you mean by taping, Piotr. It's hard for me to imagine using tape on this score... approximately 90 pages!


----------



## Pietro (Jul 25, 2010)

sbkp @ Mon Jul 26 said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by taping, Piotr. It's hard for me to imagine using tape on this score... approximately 90 pages!



Yeah, depends on the score, I think. The one we are redording right now is 220 pages, but it's 35 shorter cues of max 3 minutes (or 20 pages), so taping them like a book (using 3 small vertical slices of tape each page) worked really well, and since my girlfriend helped me as a tapeslicer, this didn't take much time :D.

- Piotr


----------

